

Monospaced font with programming ligatures - DaGardner
https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode

======
ams6110
I would disagree that the eye spends any extra time "joining" multi-character
sequences. I think it's a matter of what you're used to looking at. I find
many of these ligatures harder to recognize than the familiar ascii
representations.

~~~
DaGardner
Especially the joined equal signs could be hard to distinguish I guess...

